# Female Vizsla Puppy with Bladder control issues



## theresa_adams (Aug 19, 2013)

Sydney is 9 months old. We purchased her from a reputable breeder. But we've had issues since the beginning, so let me just start there, with the hope that someone will have a suggestion.
She came home at 11 weeks on December 23 2012 with a UTI. We knew this because of the long and frequent squats, she looked like she was struggling. 
Since then, she has had 6 UTI's. Each time she goes off the meds, we test, she's fine for a few days, then its back. 
She's house broken, and has never had a BM in the house. 
However. She leaks urine. She doesn't squat to pee in the house, we just find trails of it here and there. And sometimes when she jumps up on the bed, she will have an accident. Sometimes if she is running, it just sprays out the back. Literally, sprays out the back!

We had her to a specialist back in March. They thought she had an ectopic ureter and went in surgically. After much poking and looking and $$, she did not have an ectopic ureter. While they were in there, they spayed her, even though it was a bit early. 

Our doctor has her on Proin. And 2 different drugs that are supposed to stop bacteria from growing in her bladder. She also takes cranberry.
None of this is helping.

She gets plenty of water. And we take her out very frequently, especially every time there is a 'transition', like from sleeping, or waking, or eating, or playing in one part of the house and moving to another.

Any suggestions, any help. I love this dog like you can't imagine.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi Theresa - welcome to the forum. Sorry to hear that Sydney is having this issue. I wish I had some advice/wisdom to offer you. You can try searching for UTI in the search box on the main page - I believe some folks have had issues with this in their females. Best wishes for a solution.


----------



## VizslaGwenGirl (11 mo ago)

theresa_adams said:


> Sydney is 9 months old. We purchased her from a reputable breeder. But we've had issues since the beginning, so let me just start there, with the hope that someone will have a suggestion.
> She came home at 11 weeks on December 23 2012 with a UTI. We knew this because of the long and frequent squats, she looked like she was struggling.
> Since then, she has had 6 UTI's. Each time she goes off the meds, we test, she's fine for a few days, then its back.
> She's house broken, and has never had a BM in the house.
> ...


I know this post is super old but any updates / recommendations? My puppy is having lots of UTI issues. Thanks so much!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Gunnr was 11 months old when I got her, and she had a real bad bladder issues when I got her. She would literally pee herself just standing up in the house. Never had a chance to even begin to get to the door. She was also constantly peeing.
We put her on Clavamox for I think 10 days, and she got better, but was back at it again within a few weeks.
Took her back to the Vet and they told me she was negative for UTI’s. I asked if putting her back on Clavamox could hurt her, and they said no, it was just expensive. I kept her on two courses of Clavamox, almost 3 weeks, and after that, she was fine.
I never found out what was actually wrong, and we sent about every culture they could think of to Tufts. I wish I could tell you what the cause was.


----------

